# Craftsman Garage Door Wall Mounted Remote



## KonaTom (Nov 25, 2012)

Just bought new house. Half HP Craftsman chain drive garage door opener. No remotes. But wall mounted push button works fine. Realtor brought over 2 new remotes and programmed them. They work fine. But wall mounted remote immediately stopped working. Lights no longer flash when I push the buttons. New battery no help. No manual. Can't figure out how to remove it from the wall and buy a new one. Stuck. Any help?


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Hi KonaTom, and welcome to TSG.

If the wall control is wireless and depending on the exact model of opener, the Realtor may have reset the receiver in the opener to forget all previously learned remote security codes and then added only the two they brought over.

If the above is true, you may need to confirm the opener supports more than two remotes and then have the opener relearn your wall remote's security code. This usually involves pressing one or two button on the opener (may be hidden behind an access panel) and then quickly pressing the button on the remote.


----------



## KonaTom (Nov 25, 2012)

Wozniak, most grateful for your input. Sounds logical. But the wall remote has text on it that says I first have to enter my 'password' to generate a new code. I think I'll get the model number off the motor box and then find a manual, see how many remotes it handles, then if necessary remove/replace wireless wall remote. Do you know how to remove wall box from door frame? Are there screws somewhere?


----------



## brunoshandyman (Dec 22, 2012)

If it's the type of wall mount with the punch pads on the front there should be a screw behind the batteries the other screw holding it will be set depth so push up on the whole unit and it should release. If it's the door opener push switch you should be able to pry off the top (or bottom) faceplate and see the screws...


----------

